# compile 10 tracks of all time



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

if you was to compile an album of 10 tracks what would they be


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Lynyrd Skynyrd- Freebird
Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven
Boston - More than a feeling
Whitesnake - Mistreated
Rainbow - Stargazer
Led Zeppelin - Whole lotta love
Pat Benatar - Hell is for children
Ac/Dc - Bad boy boogie
Black sabbath - War Pigs
Guns & Roses - Coma


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Like a Hurricane:Neil Young
Stargazer:Rainbow
I Believe in You:Y&T
Seperate Ways :Journey
These Days:Bon Jovi
Makin Love:KISS(ALIVE 2 Version)
Truth Slips:Houston
Wings :Tyketto
Church of Desire:Richie Sambora
Ghost in your Heart:Bad English

Although just 10 isnt enough.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times
Aerosmith - One Way Street
Fleetwood Mac - Second Hand News
Oscar Peterson - Hymn For Freedom
Janis Joplin - As Good As You've Been To This World
Captain Beefheart - Sure 'Nuff 'N Yes I Do
Brenton Wood - The Oogum Boogum Song
Bob Marley - Three Little Birds
Joni Mitchell - Big Yellow Taxi
Nina Simone - I Wish I Knew How It Would Feel To Be Free


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow.so refreshing to hear that there are people out there that know what real music is:thumb:


----------



## Sheika (Aug 21, 2009)

Janis Joplin <3


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

1) Uncle kracker-follow me 
2) Amy lee ft seether-Broken 
3) The birds- turn turn turn 
4) Slipknot- spit it out 
5) Enya- The celts 
6) Paul simon- call me al
7) Crash test dummies- mmmmmmmmmmmmm
8) Queen- gimmie the prize 
9) Iron maiden- run to the hills 
10) Metallica- fuel


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Might change my usrname so I can add another 10 I just thought of. All depends on what music mood I,m in. Always rock music but one minute its Classic rock the next its aor. Aor mood at the moment as I.m off to see Journey and Foreigner in June.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> 1) Uncle kracker-follow me
> 2) Amy lee ft seether-Broken
> 3) The birds- turn turn turn
> 4) Slipknot- spit it out
> ...


I love the version of Broken with Amy Lee..........just makes me have goose bumps.what an amazing voice she has.......great taste there mate:thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Sheika said:


> Janis Joplin <3


"Oh Lord, won`t you buy me a Mercedes Benz......my friends all drive Porsches I must make amends, worked hard all my lifetime, no help from friends, Oh Lord won`t you buy me a Mercedes benz"...........terrific song


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> I love the version of Broken with Amy Lee..........just makes me have goose bumps.what an amazing voice she has.......great taste there mate:thumb:


Thanks buddy :thumb: I love all music but more of the rock and metal stuff


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

It Bites You'll never get to heaven 
Jethro Tull Life's a long song
Frank Zappa Peaches en Regalia
Weather Report Birdland
Genesis Ripples
Ozzy Crazy Train
Joe Satriani Summersong
Stevie Ray Vaughan Riviera Paradise
Barnes and Barnes Fish Heads
Saw Doctors Hay rap


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

herbiedacious said:


> It Bites You'll never get to heaven
> Jethro Tull Life's a long song
> Frank Zappa Peaches en Regalia
> Weather Report Birdland
> ...


Crazy Train , great song. Currently got Ozzys Tribute album(To Randy Rhoads) playing in the van. Guitar work on there pretty fantastic and a tragedy RR died so young.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Nina Simone - I Put a Spell on You
Rolling Stones – Soul Survivor
Peter Greens Fleetwood Mac – The Green Manalishi
Jimmi Hendrix -Hey Joe
Leonard Cohen – Suzanne
Lead Zeppelin – Kashmir
Mike Oldfield – Tubular Bells
Snow Patrol – Chasing Cars
Amy Winehouse – Back to Black
The Who – Won’t Get Fooled Again


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

The Cult, She sells Santuary
Creedence C,R, Bad Moon Rising
G'n'R You could be mine
Queen, it's a kind of magic
Bon Jovi Livin on a Prayer
Van Halen, Panama
The Who, who are you
Snow patrol Chasing Cars
Razorlight America
Manfred Mann, Davy's on the road again


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> Thanks buddy :thumb: I love all music but more of the rock and metal stuff


Same here fella...wife and daughters are into that pop auto tuned rubbish...my 12 year old boy is into Pantera lol think guitar hero is to blame for that.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel so relieved that I`m not alone in music lol


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmm....

Helter Skelter - Beatles
Where Is My Mind - Pixies
Motorcycle Emptiness - Manic Street Preachers
Roxette - Dr Feelgood (although Wilko's band's version is as good, if not better)
The Weight - The Band
How Soon Is Now? - The Smiths
Love Spreads - Stone Roses
Sultans Of Swing - Dire Straits
No One Else - Weezer
Good Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin

Really tough choice and I'm sure it could change by this afternoon.



mercboy said:


> if you was to compile an album of 10 tracks what would they be


What about you then?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Same here fella...wife and daughters are into that pop auto tuned rubbish...my 12 year old boy is into Pantera lol think guitar hero is to blame for that.


When my daughter was only 3 she loved KISS, i,d been to see them on their reunion tour in 96 and bought a programme and she used to read it every day. She had KISS posters, t-shirts and even had KISS make up on for a birthday party. I took her to see Bon Jovi in 2008 and she loved that as well. 
Since then she has gone right down hill listening to whichever flavour of the week is on the radio and totally in denial about her rock up bringing.


----------

